# New



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi there-
I am new to this forum. I live in Omaha, Nebraska and do a lot of rescue work. I was wondering if there was anywhere on this site to post German Shepherd mixes that are urgent or if this is only for the purebreds. Thanks


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Welcome








We're only allowed to post purebreds. I'm going to send you a private message.


----------

